# New England blizzard



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Serious inquires only. I can come from Ohio with as much equipment and guys as necessary providing a contract can be worked out. I could bring trucks, but more realistically just backhoes, bobcats, even full size loaders. Have experience working out of state and with serious snowfall, just looking for any good contacts up around the area getting hit!


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Did you have any luck? We are also looking to travel for this storm. We are only sending trucks.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

No luck. Couldn't get ahold of a trustworthy contact. I was too far and too much in expenses to just go there and hope to find work. However, from what I've read, they need equipment. Trucks can barely drive, let alone plow. I could have been there with equipment. Ah maybe next time!


----------

